# Working in Aussie but paying of your debt at home



## AndyGummer (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am new here so this is going to be my first post in this forum. If this question has already been answered, please give me the link to that specific topic (couldn’t find it myself). So here it goes:

I am a 25 year old TOEFL teacher (English) at Wallstreet institute in Quito, Ecuador. I have a Dutch Nationality but might be able to get a British passport due to my father having a double nationality as well (Welsh). My girlfriend is a 27 year old Ecuadorian citizen and has a good level of English (lived and worked a few summers in the States). She works as a journalist for a governmental organization that evaluates the quality of education here in Ecuador.

Even though Ecuador is a beautiful country it isn’t exactly what we want. So a few countries came to mind, Australia having the preference. The reason why is that due to a private situation of my girlfriend she has some debt she needs to pay. For Aussies the amount to be paid monthly probably wouldn’t be that big of a deal, but for an Ecuadorian Salary it is kind of a struggle (250 AUD a month). 

We are planning to come next year June or July. I am wondering if there would be any possibility of continuing our live down under still being able to pay her debts. Even though she is probably not going to agree with her, I would be able to pay half of her debts for her so that would be about 125 USD each. I am asking this question here, since I know everyone probably is in debt somewhere. Hers is not outrageously large, so I just want to verify before doing something stupid, like eventually figuring out that we should never have left our jobs here.

We are two people that love to travel, have working experience, I have a Master and my girlfriend a Bachelor, and are willing to work hard. 

So my questions:

1.	Is the working (fruit plucking sleeping and working on farms) and traveling around Australia a way to go? Or wouldn’t we be able to save the 125 USD each? I know that I can find all of the cost online, but I prefer putting my reasoning in people that have the experience, instead of numbers.

2.	If the option above wouldn’t be possible, would someone advise me to come to Australia and find a more steady job? I heard that living expenses are outrages, but I assume that saving 10% on an Australian income, works out better than doing so with an Ecuadorian salary. Saving the 10% obviously for the reason to pay of the debt.

3.	My girlfriend would love to try and apply for a full scholarship in order to apply for a Master. But would this be a possibility being in debt? I will find my way and just go with her (look for a phd, have a steady job, or pluck fruit, anything). What I am concerned about is that since she is in debt, if getting a scholarship would allow her to cover all of her basic expenses?

4.	If the three options mentioned above wouldn’t be a possibility, could someone give me an advice of what to do. Doesn’t even have to be Australia if it comes to this, even suggestion of moving to another country like New-Zealand, China or Norway would be highly appreciated!

Thank you for taking the time to read this. I hope you can also help me out with some tips or advice!

Kind regards,

Andy


----------



## Australianonline (Sep 2, 2014)

If you were to live extreme basic and had stable employment prior to arrival, (email potential employers and arrange online interviews etc) you could do it just!!


----------

